# Trivia 8/19



## luckytrim (Aug 19, 2020)

trivia 8/19
DID YOU KNOW...
The first people to harvest chocolate were the Mokaya and  other pre-Olmec
peoples who lived in southeast Mexico around 1000 B.C. The  word “chocolate”
is derived from the Mayan word xocolatl, or “bitter  water.”


1. What is the official birth flower for the month of  June?
2. Who Wrote That ??
"Sphere", "Congo", "The Terminal Man" and "Eaters of the  Dead"...
3. A cincture, a duty, and an obi are all varieties of which  clothing
accessory?
4. Who Am I ?
I am a Country Music star.
I charted 12 singles on the Billboard country charts, and 7  more after my
death at age 33, from Alcohol poisoning... Who an I  ?
  a. - Hank Williams
  b. - Johnny Horton
  c. - Chris LeDoux
  d. - Keith Whitley
5. The black grape zinfandel  originated in what country  ?
  a. - Italy
  b. - Poland
  c. - Croatia
  d. - Australia
6. Which Oscar winning actress is the only person to have both  their parents 
be awarded Academy Awards?
  a. - Jamie Lee Curtis
  b. - Jane Fonda
  c. - Carrie Fisher
  d. - Liza Minnelli
7. What are Edamame?
8. In which European country is Krakow?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The post-civil war U.S. Army contained about 180, 000  African-American
Soldiers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Rose
2.  Michael Crichton
3. Belts
4. - d
5. - c
6. - d
7.  immature soybeans
8. Poland

CRAP !!
Although approximately 180,000 African Americans had served in  the Union
Army during the Civil War, they were not allowed to be a part  of the regular
peacetime Army.
In 1866, however, Congress passed the Army Reorganization Act,  a law that
doubled the size of the regular Army, including the addition  of six African
American regiments, the first professional black soldiers in  the United
States Army. By 1869, these six regiments were consolidated  into four units,
the 9th and 10th Cavalry and the 24th and 25th  Infantry.

These men came to be known as the Buffalo Soldiers, a name  reportedly given
to them by Native Americans for the soldiers’ curly dark hair  that resembled
Buffalo fur; though some historic accounts state the name was  given as a nod
to the black soldiers’ strong fighting power.

Among the earliest stewards of the nation’s national parks  were soldiers
from segregated black regiments. Starting in the 1890s, the  Buffalo
Soldiers, who had earned valor fighting in the Indian Wars  and
Spanish-American War, added park ranger to their titles and  played a
critical role in protecting and building the infrastructure of  the country’s
vast public lands.


----------

